# OS X command similar to UNIX/Linux shred



## gnubie (Mar 19, 2003)

Gday people,

Is there a command in OS X that is similar to the UNIX/Linux command _shred_  where you can specify the number of overwrites.  I see that rm -P command/option allows only three overwrites, but I want to use the DoD standard of at least seven overwrites.

Thanks!


----------



## btoneill (Mar 19, 2003)

shred isn't a standard unix command, it is part of the GNU file utils package which can be installed on just about any unix/linux system. Most linux distro's use GNU file utils for it's ls/rm/chown/etc but most unix distro's use their own or BSD versions. You can install fileutils via fink so you can get your shred program on OS X.

Brian


----------

